# 2012 Red FD Compatibility



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Saw a chart the states (implies) the 2012 Red front derailleur is not compatible with previous year shift levers. Is it because the indexing is gone on the new shifters? Anyone know if the cable pull has changed on the new model shifters?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Cable pull supposedly hasn't changed. I'm sure its something to do with trim.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

*Velonews on compatibility for the whole group!*

It works! We test SRAM Red backwards compatibility


----------

